# card reader size restrictions?



## Motley99 (Aug 25, 2008)

Will a CR card reader read all sizes of cards or are there size limits?  I wonder as my computers will not mount a 4 gig card with my reader but they will mount 2 and less.

If there is a limit - why?


----------



## Garbz (Aug 26, 2008)

Hardware addressing restrictions. Who knew back then what the chips of today would look like internally. Throw it out, a new one is $25.


----------

